# Netbeans alle Klassen kompilieren



## minimammut (21. Dez 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe ein kleines Verständigungsproblem mit Netbeans.
Und zwar habe ich 2 Klassen, und wenn ich in der einen eine Konstante ändere und das Programm neu ausführe, gibt es seltsame Exceptions bis ich in der anderen etwas ändere und wieder rückgängig mache, sie speicher und erneut ausführe.
Es werden also scheinbar nicht immer alle Klassen kompiliert wenn ich etwas ändere, oder?
Kann man das irgendwo einstellen, es ist auf Dauer doch relativ nervig...
Danke schonmal, 
minimammut


----------



## Markus XXX (22. Dez 2009)

Es gibt eine Funktion Clean. Damit killt Netbeans alle vorhandenen Klassendateien.

Normalerweise werden aber alle direkt abhängigen Klassen neu kompiliert.
Was für ein Projekt machst du und wie ist es aufgebaut?


----------



## MarcB (22. Dez 2009)

Guck mal in den Project-Properties unter Build -> Compiling.
Dort kann man ein Häckchen bei Compile on Save setzen.

Normalerweise ist das aber standardmäßig gesetzt.


----------



## Meldanor (22. Dez 2009)

Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass ich einen String geändert habe, der aber bei erneuten Ausführen des Programmes in NetBeans nicht geändert wurde, sondern in alter, fehlerhafter Form, scheinbar mitkompiliert wurde.
Clean&Build, Clean, Run , Compile on Save etc. hat nie was gebracht.
Erst das löschen des Ornder build im Projektordner brachte NetBeans dazu, wirklich alles zu neuzucompilieren.
Das war bei Version 6.5 so, bei 6.8 hatte ich das Problem bisher noch nich.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Dez 2009)

Clean & Build geht auch per Tastenkombination: [Shift]+[F11]


----------



## i.b.fan (31. Mai 2010)

Meldanor hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass ich einen String geändert habe, der aber bei erneuten Ausführen des Programmes in NetBeans nicht geändert wurde, sondern in alter, fehlerhafter Form, scheinbar mitkompiliert wurde.
> Clean&Build, Clean, Run , Compile on Save etc. hat nie was gebracht.
> Erst das löschen des Ornder build im Projektordner brachte NetBeans dazu, wirklich alles zu neuzucompilieren.
> Das war bei Version 6.5 so, bei 6.8 hatte ich das Problem bisher noch nich.



Hey, das hat bei mir geholfen! Ich nutze v.6.8 und bei mir hat das seltsame Verhalten angefangen, als ich einmal "Clean and Build" aufgerufen habe, um explizit eine Version zu bekommen, die ich ohne IDE starten kann. Ab da wurden kleine Veränderungen bei "run" nicht "berücksichtigt". Allerdings hat "Clean and Build" vor "run" aufrufen bei mir dann noch geholfen (aber trotzdem lästig)...

i.b.fan


----------

